# Best coaching for IITJEE?



## TechnoFan (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello guys,

I passed my ISC class 12 boards(92%) and scored 63k rank in AIEEE. 

I want to join some coaching institutes to guide me to prepare for IIT-JEE. I live in North Kolkata and would like to know which is the best coaching institutes for IIT-JEE preparation? How is FIITJEE?

Thanks!


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 9, 2012)

first of all decide whether you want to get coaching near your home or you can go for long distances.


> I passed my ISC class 12 boards(92%) and scored 63k rank in AIEEE



congratulations that is a very good score for first attempt.

If you will study good in your drop year  then probably you will come under 2000 in aieee.

If you can arrange then i will suggest you to look at kota first.

don't join any coaching before doing any reasearch.

i studied in bansal classes,kota  and at my time it was the best institute in the country and believe me it was true.they were really professional and everything was arranged so perfectly .Teachers were awsome.

But from past few years i have heard some  bad stuff  about them . so again do your research .

many teachers have fled from bansal classes and have opened their own institutes which are also doing great.

take care and enjoy


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

I think its better you ask your friends or seniors who have done well in Entrance from your locality about coaching advice. Also while you donot join Coaching have a look at khanacademy.org where many concepts are taught in a simple manner. No its not any institute or paid website. Its a site by a person who graduated from MIT in a bid to help various type of students.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I think its better you ask your friends or seniors who have done well in Entrance from your locality about coaching advice



I used to do this in my time .But i don't think most of them ever give satisfactory answer.

for example when i asked one guy  how he cleared IIT, he told me in a lousy manner 

"GALTI SE NIKAL GAYA YAAR"

you know its too annoying . Many brilliant guys don't even give any credit to coaching centers.

Coaching is good or bad that depends more on its students then to its faculty.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 10, 2012)

I have to agree with krazylearner here. Students in West Bengal are much behind other states when it comes to Competitive Exams , mostly because many students only think about WBJEE ... even though going to Kota for a year might sound preposterous to some students ( and more so to their parents ) , if the student is honestly willing he will surely do well in JEE ( whatever the Govt. decides for next year ) . It is just my opinion.

Since you are asking about FIITJEE , i am assuming you got 63k in AIEEE wthout any coaching , which is commendable. I too do not have first hand Coaching experience , but you are a very good student , 92% , FIITJEE is known to teach stuff which flies over the head of many , although proper IIT Aspirants are expected to know all that . Do your research well , ask anyone who got a good rank this year.

P.S. I too live in North Kolkata


----------



## SunE (Jul 10, 2012)

NONE. In fact I don't like IIT in the first place. Think about it in this way:

They are proud that they have only 5000 seats and 10 lakh students competing for it. IMO, shame on them that even after so many decades they cannot provide quality education to a million students in such a large country.

There are 2 ways to success:
1) Work super hard and beat the competition.
2) Be wise, be lazy, don't get involved with the competition.

Still if you wanna waste your money ( and 1 year) try Resonance.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2012)

@SunE IITs have 9000 something seats and no. Of candidates 5 lakh not 10 lakh. AIEEE has than many number of candidates.

@krazylearner So this time a boy from my school have his boards and entrances. He was the north east topper of IITJEE. Air 514 in general category which I think is quite a commendable feat considering he did this on first try. On day of boards result declaration the students of our batch(we just reached 12) and he had a very discussion for about half hour about what to do and what not to do for IIT exam.
He said first be thorough with NCERT books(yes we are CBSE people)

there is no need for seperate tuition for boards. If one is serious about JEE then coaching is enough

discused some other things too i.e how he studied or how much he studied etc


----------



## SunE (Jul 11, 2012)

thetechfreak maybe my numbers were a little off the mark  but my underlying point was pretty clear. 

OP yes I've heard that NCERT books do help you.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 11, 2012)

> In fact I don't like IIT in the first place. Think about it in this way:



mee to because i wasn't selected in iit

and there are other reasons also .

getting education sponsored by government .And from where goverment is getting money .So indirectly we are sponsoring their education and after getting education what they are doing ? flying to america .Giving growth to america's economy and that is true.

You know sometimes i think IIT has lost its glamour.You wouldn't know it until you are in IIT .almost  every  good company which visited IIT visited my deemed private university.
intel ,microsoft .deloiette ,sap .

But  if you are average student and you know you are lazy then changing your basic nature  to get into highly competitive world of IIT is not a worth.Money is really not everything .believe me .You will see many ex iitians trying to do something big because they are not satisfied with themselves and believe me they can't satisfy themselves with anything .

4 year back a group of ex-iitians came to my city to open a coaching center.They told my brother they they want to be big like bansal classes,kota and after1  year their coachings were closed because lack of students. 

IIT'S have their share of advantages like very less fees, good quality students ,brand name ,good placements and everything  good


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> first of all decide whether you want to get coaching near your home or you can go for long distances.
> 
> 
> congratulations that is a very good score for first attempt.
> ...



+1

Being a student of Bansals, I must say, India lost such an amazing insti. 

Allen has lead the crown now.



SunE said:


> NONE. In fact I don't like IIT in the first place. Think about it in this way:
> 
> They are proud that they have only 5000 seats and 10 lakh students competing for it. IMO, shame on them that even after so many decades they cannot provide quality education to a million students in such a large country.
> 
> Still if you wanna waste your money ( and 1 year) try Resonance.



You're thinking in the most illogical and absurd way, if that's your thinking, you don't deserve IIT. You're blaming IITs for which they're not responsible "fully".
And Resonance is next to cr@p. Bansal >> Reso any day.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 12, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In which college are you in ?


----------



## mitraark (Jul 12, 2012)

It's irrational to condemn the standerds of IIT because their students possibly display arrogance and opt to go to other countries. I am in a college which  basically consists of all those who just missed out of the IITs , and seeing how remarkable students they are i cannot imagine what IIT students must be like :O


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 12, 2012)

> It's irrational to condemn the standards of IIT because their students possibly display arrogance and opt to go to other countries.


considering the only  premier institutes of country and large amount of money spend on these institutes by government , these institutes still lack behind in the world top colleges chart.

IIT's are big in india because they are made that big by mass media.



> I am in a college which basically consists of all those who just missed out of the IITs , and seeing how remarkable students they are i cannot imagine what IIT students must be like :O



This is totally wrong thinking.

These students didn't miss because they were not brilliant like IITIANS.It is because they just missed it by a question or two and their luck was not good at that time.

Missing doesn't mean that they were defeated because of lack of knowledge.

a student is brilliant not his college .


----------



## mitraark (Jul 12, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> considering the only  premier institutes of country and large amount of money spend on these institutes by government , these institutes still lack behind in the world top colleges chart.
> 
> IIT's are big in india because they are made that big by mass media.



I would disagree here , most of the Students in IIT are exceptional , you require a far rigorous regime to get in to the IITs .




> This is totally wrong thinking.
> 
> These students didn't miss because they were not brilliant like IITIANS.It is because they just missed it by a question or two and their luck was not good at that time.
> 
> ...



I meant the same , almost 30% of the students in my college just missed IIT by maybe a couple of marks , luck was not with them . But they are evidently brilliant , and IIT students must also be like that if not better.

And the reason IIT is not as good as other good colleges of the world is because even though the GOverment is putting in quite a lot of money it is still paltry compared to what developed country spend on research, and speaking about research , there's the thing about Indians , even IITians , running for Jobs instead of research which further degrades quality of colleges..

Still , i would say IIT are the top institutes of this country.


----------



## SunE (Jul 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> +1
> 
> 
> You're thinking in the most illogical and absurd way, if that's your thinking, you don't deserve IIT. You're blaming IITs for which they're not responsible *"fully"*.



Explain who is responsible then?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

SunE said:


> Explain who is responsible then?



Government of course. IITs have to depend on them for their funding for everything. Without money, they're zero. Spreading IIT grade education would require much money with dedication which govt would always reject citing feasibility or cr@p reasons.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 14, 2012)

> Government of course. IITs have to depend on them for their funding for everything.



looking at this way , government is responsible for every other college in india.
you know why there is management quota ? who allowed it ? It is government?

Looking at the fact that most colleges are not fulfilling the guidelines as set up the standard committee but they are running well quite under the nose of government.Do you know why ? because these colleges are paying lots of bribe.

And if you think government is spending less money on IIT then think again.IITS are getting money not only from government but also from private corporation at an unimaginable sum.(i have more insights on this if you want)



> even IITians , running for Jobs instead of research which further degrades quality of colleges..



Students are just crazy .They don't believe in themselves.They just believe that IIT is a miracle place and if they get into it they will be get some extra ordinary magic too. But after passing out of IIT they realize that they were still the same .

Its just the thinking which drives us crazy for IIT and this thinking is created by our society.


----------



## k.arzoo (Sep 10, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I passed my ISC class 12 boards(92%) and scored 63k rank in AIEEE.
> 
> ...



Well, it ultimately boils down to your own preparation.


----------



## blaiit (May 21, 2014)

krazylearner said:


> first of all decide whether you want to get coaching near your home or you can go for long distances.
> 
> 
> congratulations that is a very good score for first attempt.
> ...





Try getting the video lectures of reputed institutes like Motion/Resonance/Bansal. Some don't come out with the videos for obvious reasons. Some have tied up with companies to provide videos like HCL/Motion. Try it out. Even though they are a bit on the expensive side, its a hell lot Cheaper than Kota!! plus they also have Solution videos and AITS and stuff.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 21, 2014)

blaiit said:


> Try getting the video lectures of reputed institutes like Motion/Resonance/Bansal. Some don't come out with the videos for obvious reasons. Some have tied up with companies to provide videos like HCL/Motion. Try it out. Even though they are a bit on the expensive side, its a hell lot Cheaper than Kota!! plus they also have Solution videos and AITS and stuff.




dude, atleast check the date of last reply.


----------



## roxannedsouza73 (Jun 11, 2016)

There are 3 renowned IIT JEE institutes in Mumbai, IITians Pace, Scholars and FIITJEE. I would personally recommend IITians Pace. They have world class facilities and teaching staff. My brother used to go their for IIT JEE and he passed with flying colors.


----------

